# WildBlue Offers Free Installation



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

WildBlue said it will offer free installation for its
satellite broadband service beginning April 1.

Equipment for the WildBlue service is available for
$299. Installation, normally $179.95, will be free
through May 15, the company said.

WildBlue offers service starting at $49.95 a month.
The product features download speeds of up to 
1.5Mbps, and packages include ISP services such as 
e-mail and Web space, the WildBlue Portal, customer 
care, and an equipment warranty.

More on the WildBlue installation offer is available 
at SkyRETAILER (http://www.skyretailer.com).
WildBlue launched service last June. The company's 
primary backers include Liberty Media and the National
Rural Telecommunications Cooperative.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

Your link to skyretailer.com has a typo in it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> Your link to skyretailer.com has a typo in it.


Fixed.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Now, wouldn't you think the Wildblue management would have chosen a different day (*ANY* other day) to initiate this offer?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Uh Yeah, that's the ticket! That's the same day Dish is offering a free year of programming, but only to new subscribers who call in this Saturday and repeat the special code phrase to the CSR: Owa Tagu Siam. 

*Special note to the particularly dense:* The above is not true. Instead, on Saturday you should call your local zoo and ask for the special membership deal from Mr. C. L. Barking.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

carload said:


> Uh Yeah, that's the ticket! That's the same day Dish is offering a free year of programming, but only to new subscribers who call in this Saturday and repeat the special code phrase to the CSR: Owa Tagu Siam.
> 
> *Special note to the particularly dense:* The above is not true. Instead, on Saturday you should call your local zoo and ask for the special membership deal from Mr. C. L. Barking.


You got the code wrong it is I LOVE DISH, then watch the love being returned by the CSR


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I see they listed their download speeds but upload is just as crucial - right


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Reggie3 said:


> I see they listed their download speeds but upload is just as crucial - right


Uploads listed here.

http://www.wildblue.com/forYourHome/index.jsp

I am fine with MMDS, my bandwidth is better than cable at this point.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Service may start at $49.95 but the 1.5 Mbps down is $79.95. Also, don't forget to read the FAP! It starts out: 

"WildBlue estimates that a small percent of customers account for a disproportionate share of data usage on the WildBlue network. To ensure that all WildBlue customers have equitable access to the WildBlue network, WildBlue has implemented a Fair Access Policy (or “FAP”). WildBlue sets usage thresholds on the amount of data you can upload and download within stated time periods. If you exceed these thresholds, WildBlue will temporarily limit the speed at which you can send and receive data over the WildBlue access network. You will still be able to use the WildBlue Internet access service but your speed will be slower. In cases of extreme and continued violation of the FAP limitations, your service may be suspended. WildBlue may use other traffic management and prioritization tools to help ensure equitable access to the WildBlue network for all customers. Your WildBlue Internet access is not guaranteed and is subject to this FAP."

Power users need not apply as they only want customers who will pay but not take full advantage of their service, which is already twice the price of top tier DSL. IMHO this is broadband of last resort.

--- WCS


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Hell Verizon DSL 14.95 granny dsl is faster than there 49.99 package at 768/128k
with no caps.

Hell verizon even been adding remote terminals out in the middle of no where so people could get dsl where they are in the "boondocks"


----------



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

The sad truth is that for millions...SAT internet is and probably will be the only choice better than dialup for quite a while. I put up with sketchy wireless because I hate the lag-time with my DW sat internet and sprint has basically told our area of 1000 houses stretched over 10 square miles to bugger-off.
Sometimes developers can get dsl put in for new developments, but there are tons of people in remote areas (and even some not so remote) that dont have access to any other high-speed and belive me.... 768/128 is MUCH better than dialup especially when you consider that you will still pay $20 a month for unlimited dialup in many areas......plus $15 - $20 for an extra phone line !

mike/


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

mikeyoung said:


> The sad truth is that for millions...SAT internet is and probably will be the only choice better than dialup for quite a while. I put up with sketchy wireless because I hate the lag-time with my DW sat internet and sprint has basically told our area of 1000 houses stretched over 10 square miles to bugger-off. ...


A relative who lives in rural Pennsylvania is a candidate for the service. His area probably never will have cable TV or DSL. He's served by a small local phone company that simply doesn't have the resources to upgrade its system. Its relatively few customers are spread out over a large area. It's a very different situation than most of us who live in or near cities experience. He's usually connecting at 28 kb/s.

The Fair Access Policy Wildblue has established doesn't seem bad. It analyses customer traffic over a 30-day period and throttles the link after certain limits have been reached. At the lowest price, one would have to download 7.5 GB in 30 days before the throttling begins.

Few who have access to another broadband option will be interested in Wildblue, but it will be a godsend for people like my relative.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

Id go for sat broadband except that the latency is a killer. Can't do ssh, telnet, interactive stuff very well. The wireless world is changing. Motorolla Canopy does long range point to point links at 30mbps.then has other solutions for serving multiple customers at shorter ranges.

http://motorola.canopywireless.com/solutions/p2p/


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

netnerdvana said:


> Id go for sat broadband except that the latency is a killer. Can't do ssh, telnet, interactive stuff very well. The wireless world is changing. Motorolla Canopy does long range point to point links at 30mbps.then has other solutions for serving multiple customers at shorter ranges.
> 
> http://motorola.canopywireless.com/solutions/p2p/


I use Canopy and have for several years now. I have discussed in in the past in several threads. MMDS systems like Canopy, still have drawbacks, but the bandwidth is very good. I would say the best part of this system is the burst rates. The first 15 seconds of RX/TX is always full BW rate. In my case my burst is 12Mbps.

Oh, also, you say 30Mbps but this is a variable. With changing compression schemes and so forth. Currently I believe the back hauls are capable of up to 300Mbps. But what the residential sub receives is dependent on what your provider offers, equipment in place, and geography.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40002


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

mikeyoung said:


> The sad truth is that for millions...SAT internet is and probably will be the only choice better than dialup for quite a while.
> mike/


Yes this is true.. I for one live in the "boondocks".. I had Direcway for a few years.. It was the only thing I could get.. It was better than dialup.. but it is a last resort IMO.. 
They would limit your bandwith to 200mb..and after that, it would slow to a crawl for 24 hours.. brutal... Finally a company started offering wireless internet off of the water towers in my area.. It has been fabulous.. rock solid, great speeds and cheaper.. *and* believe it or not, the platform I am on has a very low latency such that I even use VOIP (voicepulse).. The thing is, when I began contacting wireless providers in surrounding cities, they all seemed to be willing to move into my area if they could get at least 30 subscribers.. that seemed like a pretty low number to me.. You might be able to contact people around you, and see if you can get a list of people who would be interested in wireless broadband, and then contact some of the companies close by.. They might be willing to setup shop in your area..

mscroggi


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> At the lowest price, one would have to download 7.5 GB in 30 days before the throttling begins.


Really 7.5GB isn't that much anymore. Just this past Saturday I downloaded Surface Season 1 and South park Season 2 from iTunes, that's 6GB right there in under 3 hours. 1GB every 28 minutes or so is sill too slow IMO, but it's the best I can do until TW upgrades our speeds to 15mb down.


----------



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

All the Sat Internet providers will tell you they are after SURFERS not DOWNLOADERS - also no VOIP (which can pay for a broadband connection by itself) You want to download movies you are out of luck with SAT. 
but in all fairness - you try downloading 200 gb a month with most wireless providers you are not going to be popular! 

as far as wi-fi technology - its all problematic in areas with lots of trees, my link is over 22 miles - and that has its own problems. Some of the lower frequencys will go through SOME trees, but not real far.... Some of the New 700Mhz equip. does much better but is not legal in alot of areas.
There is also an issue of Feasablilty for wi-fi companies - I worked though the business model to see if it was worth it to start one here - it wasnt. 
There is speculation that the freeing up of the Analog TV spectrum will do quite a bit to solve this problem since some of these frequencies will go through just about anything - trees, mountains, buildings etc.

mike/


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Really 7.5GB isn't that much anymore. Just this past Saturday I downloaded Surface Season 1 and South park Season 2 from iTunes, that's 6GB right there in under 3 hours. 1GB every 28 minutes or so is sill too slow IMO, but it's the best I can do until TW upgrades our speeds to 15mb down.


You're right - for those with access to high speed, 7.5 GB is not a lot.

For those without good options, though, it's still a bunch. I did a quick calculation of how long it would take for my relative to download 7.5 GB via his only other option (28 kb/s dial-up). It would take about 600 hours (25 days). The real difference for him would be a more satisfying web surfing experience.

With 28.8 kb/s dial-up for comparison, he's not concerned about latency or the other limitations of satellite. For him and lots of people in his situation, satellite is as good as it gets.

Wireless won't be coming to his area - it's to sparsely populated and the surrounding hills block signals. I'm sure wireless could be done if a provider could be convinced to invest in the infrastructure. I doubt the cost would be as low as Wildblue, though.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Got mine installed last week the select pak (200kup 1mb down) its a god send finally get to use networking products. Yea its not dsl or cable but, freaking beats the crap out of the 15k dialup speeds I used to get.


----------



## dan-t (Nov 29, 2004)

is this any good with ps2 online racing???


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

dan-t said:


> is this any good with ps2 online racing???


I think the satellite latency would make for a frustrating online gaming experience.. Its not adequate for VOIP, or VPN.. I would think gaming would have the same results..


----------



## dan-t (Nov 29, 2004)

mscroggi said:


> I think the satellite latency would make for a frustrating online gaming experience.. Its not adequate for VOIP, or VPN.. I would think gaming would have the same results..


thanks..thats bad news though..


----------

